# No steam from Gaggia New Baby ( Single Boiler )



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have had my used gaggia new baby for less than 2 weeks . It performed really well for the first week then suddenly failed to produce steam . I have de scaled the machine , cleaned the brew head and even fitted a new steam thermostat . I can get coffee ok and I can get water through the steam wand . It seems to try to produce a weak steam flow but it dies off almost immediately . Can anyone please help ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The description leads me to think that the steam switch is not working, the weak steam flow would be the small amount generated by the brew boiler but the steam element cannot be heating up.

Is it possible to remove the switch and test it with some sort of continuity meter.

Ian


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Does the ready light go off when you press the steam switch?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the thermostat should allow steam release, then as it depletes it heats up and more steam produced, points to thermostat problem. if steam button faulty it either not steam at all or "pop out "


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you mean the illuminated switch on the front of the machine or the steam thermostat ?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have recently found that , when I press the switch for steam the red light comes on . However it does not go out . I have been told it should extinguish to let uou know it is ready to give steam .


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I now find the light comes on immediately the steam switch is pressed . However , it never goes out ( I've been told it should go out to let you know it's ready to steam ). I cannot get steam with the light on or off


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm afraid it looks to be difficult to remove this switch for testing . Can you tell me exactly what happens when the steam switch is pressed ? this might help determine if it is fault or not .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

When you press the steam switch, it switches over to use a different thermostat to control the heating element. Assuming that it's been sitting for a while and have not been set to generate steam already then the temperature of the water in the boiler should be less than required for steam so the ready light should go off. When the temperature is high enough the ready light should come on at which point you can steam.

Things to check:

1. Ready light goes on within a few minutes of turning on machine - indicates that hot water thermostat and element working.

2. With ready light on, press steam switch, ready light should go out.

3. After a while ready light should go on again.

If you are saying ready light comes on immediately, then there is something wrong with thermostat, did you replace them and are you sure they are correct? The hot water and steam thermostats are different...

If after (1), do you get much steam when you open steam valve? If steam for more than 10secs then will indicate you have connected your thermostats wrongly...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

The thermostat I removed is identical to the one I replaced it with . As I only removed the one I don't see how it could be the wrong one . I am a bit confused about how to operate the steam switch so this is what I do

1 - open steam knob and expel water . close steam knob.

2- wait for green ready light to come on

3- press steam switch ( red light on immediately )

4- check green light is still on and open steam knob

This is when I get about 5 seconds of very weak steam

I think I have solved the problem . When I get no steam the power light ,ready light and red steam switch lights are all on . If I hold in the steam switch the green ready light goes off and I can get steam when opening the steam knob . Is this a faulty steam switch and , if so , where can I get an identical replacement . I ask this because I have been told the new switches have extra terminals and can only be fitted by Gaggia repair personnel .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Is yours like this?

Shouldn't need to hold in the steam switch, if you do it's broken need a new switch...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you mean to post a photo ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh for some reason the link didn't work...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Are you sure you've replaced the steam thermostat with another steam one? Obviously both thermostats are set to different temperatures. If you've replaced the steam one with a brew one then you will get the problem you're describing. As others have said you need to check the switch as well.

If you know what you are doing get a multi meter and check out this diagram. http://coffeesnobs.com.au/attachments/Wiring_diagram_Coffee_97_120V.JPG


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry with the late reply . Yep , that is exactly like mine . I've mothballed the gaggia baby for a while as I picked up an Evolution ( for a tenner ) and that.s working fine !


----------

